# July meet?



## n87 (10/6/15)

Hey guys

Its me again, being that pestering person that wants to drink your beer.
We planning on doing a meet in Julyish?
Im happy to have it at my place again if no one else wants to (hopefully a little dryer this time )

Also, I should be having a brew day this Saturday, a Session Ale and Dunkelwiezen is on the books if anyone wants to drop by


----------



## [email protected] (11/6/15)

Count me in - I'm not fussy about where we meet - your place was great!

If love to come along on sat, but I'm away his weekend


----------



## silvana (12/6/15)

If your happy to host I'm happy to bring beer!

I don't think I can make tomorrow but what time are you kicking off?
Might be able to squeeze in an hour or two?


----------



## n87 (12/6/15)

i am planning on setting up about 9 or 10, and 2 brews takes around 8 hours between setup and clean up. so will be hard to miss it


----------



## gone brewing (14/6/15)

Happy to have a meeting in July. I will come along if I can but I will be travelling a bit for work in July but exactly when that will be isn't finalised yet.

Anyone end up going to Kincumber Hotel today for the craft beer festival?


----------



## n87 (6/7/15)

OK....


July 26
Aug 2

vote away!


----------



## silvana (7/7/15)

I'm good with either but prefer 26 July


----------



## gone brewing (7/7/15)

both OK with me


----------



## [email protected] (8/7/15)

I believe 26th July is better for me


----------



## n87 (8/7/15)

26th it is then!


----------



## n87 (20/7/15)

Hi All,

A week out, are we still doing this?


----------



## silvana (20/7/15)

I'm still in. 
I have a Special bitter, ESB, Kolsch and an AIPA.


----------



## [email protected] (20/7/15)

I'm in - I'll have a porter, IPA (Conan) and a Grolsch clone, a RIS, and a belgian dark ale (westie clone).

Too much?


----------



## gone brewing (20/7/15)

I'll be there.


----------



## silvana (21/7/15)

Sounds like we have the right amount of beer for me to get a lift from my dear wife!

We up for sausages again?
I'll grab them if someone can sort out the rest.
I have a kit and kilo mate I'm hoping to convert coming so that makes 5. 
If anyone else is coming let me know or you won't be catered for.


----------



## n87 (21/7/15)

I should have me +1

Ive got a Schwartzbeir, session ale and the Dunkelweizen should be carbed up by then too
The Session and Dunkelweizen will be in kegs! but i only have 1 tap hooked up.

I guess we should start the drinking meeting at 3?


Attendeeeeees
n87 +1
Yogi +1
endisneigh
gone brewing


Yogi's got the snags
by my calculations we just need some rolls and whatever other random thing someone wants to bring around.


i will send an email out to the mailing list in case we get any more.


----------



## [email protected] (21/7/15)

I'll bring the rolls and some haloumi (cheese)....


----------



## joshuahardie (22/7/15)

I am a possible at this stage, I will have to get back to you last minute, but I shoiuld be able to bring something.

Can someone pm me with the address


----------



## Graculus (24/7/15)

g'day all, another Coastie here.

I'm just getting back into brewing after a long layoff. I've only made three or four kits so far.
In that time I've realised how hard it is to keep a constant fermenting temp etc.
So this weekend I intend setting up my beer fridge to brew in from now on.

Maybe if I could get an invite to a later gathering that would be great.......
I could probably do with a few pointers.

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (24/7/15)

It would be great to have you along - more brewers are always welcome!

Are we to take it that you can't make Sunday?


----------



## n87 (24/7/15)

Graculus said:


> g'day all, another Coastie here.
> 
> I'm just getting back into brewing after a long layoff. I've only made three or four kits so far.
> In that time I've realised how hard it is to keep a constant fermenting temp etc.
> ...



Come along on Sunday,
You will be able to have a sticky beak at my ferm setup.

let me know if you can make it ad i will send you the address.


----------



## Graculus (24/7/15)

I'm not sure about Sunday. I do have a couple of things on already.
I'm in Empire Bay, so it really depends how far it is.

If i do come it'll only be for a short time.


----------



## Graculus (24/7/15)

Oh, that close to my place.

Thanks I'll let you know, but please don't cater for me. As I said if I can get there it will only be a short time.


----------



## n87 (24/7/15)

Peer pressure wins again :lol:


----------



## joshuahardie (29/7/15)

So how did the meeting go.

i got myself a trailer and i had to be picked up form sydney, so that explained my absense

but cliffnotes, what were the beer like


----------



## n87 (30/7/15)

There were 4 of us in total and by my calculations, more than 12 beers

Blonde (pale ale in disguise)
Real Blonde
Bitter
ESB x2
IPA x2 (?)
Schwartz...ishbeir
Session Ale
Dunkelweizen
Belgian dark strong
Stout

Not a beer there i did not enjoy... but by the end every thing was awesome!


----------

